#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  > [繪圖] 鉛筆自繪 KERO龍 新增 重新修改的新版GIRORO龍 2009/5/15

## a70701111

之前完成的一張，但身體似乎還是畫的還好。
頭部的部分還是需要多練習的樣子……
他們五隻的龍意外的另我眼睛一亮。

還有，我想請問一下版主，如果說我要發他們五隻龍的相關圖，是要分開發(會做連結串)還是發在一起？
如果說要同篇，我就把這篇的標題改掉，都統一發在這邊了。
先謝謝辛苦的雷德托爾大……

----------


## 雷德托爾

恩 發再同一篇就好了
只要更改標題並且附上新增日期即可

另外腳也是很不好搞的地方喔
因為腳掌的透視有問題 
站姿會變得很奇怪

龍腳的話...參考高跟鞋吧XD

----------


## a70701111

TO：雷德托爾
好的，那我就發在同篇了。
高跟鞋阿？好像會有點問題XD
但是圖面上的龍腿，似乎需要很大的修改。
我就盡量的練習吧……如果不練習應該會挺糟糕的。

----------


## a70701111

個人覺得似乎比GIRO好看(實際上就不知道了)。
身體的部分也比前一張要來的纖細許多……
不過，整體上的感覺是如何，就不清楚了。
謝謝觀看這篇的獸……

----------


## dragoon86

后脚看来比前脚長。。。
劍的視角也有問題（看起来是彎的）。。。

對不起、毎次説都不是好話

----------


## a70701111

TO：dragoon86
恩……不用說對不起啦，我反而會不習慣，我可以接受沒好話，不用介意。
後腳看起來比前腳長？
應該說我的龍腳板畫的不夠好，看起來變成狼人的腳板了。
劍的視角？
奇怪……可能是我眼睛有問題了，當初畫劍的時候我還刻意用尺來量過，不過武器方面我還是不熟，所以就容易出問題。
看來這張還有得改……跟之前GIRO那張一樣(囧)
感謝您在百忙中還抽空回應。

----------


## dragoon86

> TO：dragoon86
> 恩……不用說對不起啦，我反而會不習慣，我可以接受沒好話，不用介意。
> 後腳看起來比前腳長？
> 應該說我的龍腳板畫的不夠好，看起來變成狼人的腳板了。
> 劍的視角？
> 奇怪……可能是我眼睛有問題了，當初畫劍的時候我還刻意用尺來量過，不過武器方面我還是不熟，所以就容易出問題。
> 看來這張還有得改……跟之前GIRO那張一樣(囧)
> 感謝您在百忙中還抽空回應。


你的劍是没問題、是劍柄
幫你修一修：

----------


## a70701111

TO：dragoon86
也就是說……
立體感的問題是嗎？
可能是畫起來像一張紙一樣薄……
我會改掉的，可能會跟大腿的部分一樣都改掉。
到時候在一起傳上來看看。
謝謝您的教導，這樣我就更清楚意思了。

----------


## a70701111

再來就是完成DORO這張龍圖。
加上官方本來就有的鱗片(有捏過)，跟修改之前劍的問題。
希望有比前幾張好。
感謝dragoon86還有版主的幫助喔。

----------


## dragoon86

整體好了很多喔。。　刀也很有看頭  :Very Happy:  
他身上放的是鱗片還是鎧甲？
但以我的經驗、我以前也是這様画的時候。。。
有某獸曾問我：那鱗片/鎧甲在實際上看起来會不會走几歩就会掉出来呢...
我無法回答。。。

----------


## a70701111

這就像問遮眼的人會不會撞到一樣XD
算是鱗片，因為官方的圖上面有著一條一條奇怪的線，我怎麼看都像是非常大塊的鱗片。不過那鱗片的感覺就是不大相襯，所以就捏它了。
對強者來說是沒有問題的……(更何況是鱗片長在身上的龍？)
不過我畫完全身的鱗片時覺得，肩膀這塊是最容易掉落的部分。
但還是想不到修改的方式，所以就這樣。
另外……
完成這張時我才發現，我對這隻藍龍怨念好深阿，捏它捏很大。囧

謝謝dragoon86的回文。

----------


## 神父

呼呼~  小迪你好阿。

隔了好幾天上來看，上來又要評圖了。『嚴格的壞評審』


恩...這次的圖片我發現...比上次好了很多  :Laughing:  ，但是.....
這串的圖有幾個共通點。
『   1. 角度的大小有問題。

     2. 骨架也稍微有點崩壞。

     3. 方向都統一。               』

看完你的圖之後，我花了半小時畫了我家一隻壞龍給你做參考。

雖然自己也畫錯很多地方，請多見諒XD


這是對於你的龍來說，有進步 :P 

希望我說的話不會太毒，不過作為評鑑者，我會嚴格的抓出毛病((被打..
很多人經不起我說  :Embarassed:  ，這也是我不太說話的原因。

----------


## dragoon86

> 呼呼~  小迪你好阿。
> 
> 隔了好幾天上來看，上來又要評圖了。『嚴格的壞評審』
> 
> 希望我說的話不會太毒，不過作為評鑑者，我會嚴格的抓出毛病((被打..
> 很多人經不起我說  ，這也是我不太說話的原因。


支持被評審。。。我己經很挺厭倦"好厉害!","好萌!"這些好話的字眼了...

----------


## a70701111

TO：神父
這張圖果然太大……(傳輸了很久XD)
有問題是一定的，畢竟這隻是我畫的第六張龍圖。
骨架的問題？因為我還是當做獸人來畫，變成在常畫龍的獸，一定會覺得哪方面有問題，這樣的話就請說出來吧。我想我可以接受……
照這樣看來後腿部分似乎都跟其他的獸人一樣，所以這點還是可以修改。
不過我可能不會在修改這張DORO，這些資訊我會用在GIRO的那隻龍身上，想再重畫一張。(比較想捏這兩隻XD)
到時候可能就要在麻煩了……
感謝神父的回文……

TO：dragoon86
常看所以會厭倦吧。
雖然我的專長是在寫文章上，可是大部分的獸似乎都有話不敢說……
因為我還是覺得我的文章應該還有不好的地方。
如果是龍圖，這些評論我就能夠接受這些，因為我不熟練畫龍，相對的也會有所不足。沒有人說的話，只看書本也不會感覺到。
若能夠好好的畫每一張，慢慢精進也不算是壞事情阿。
同意dragoon86的話。

----------


## a70701111

特別感謝神父、雷德托爾、dragoon86，還有所有獸的建議與幫助。

參考神父的示範、雷德托爾的釘書機透視法、dragoon86的武器方向(防具)，重新修改的新版GIRORO龍。

身體修改過，骨架改變，肌肉重組。
翅膀重新編輯，排組的方式變換。
加上龍甲，右肩不加。(所以這次算是半甲半麟，還是不會掉下來。)
腿部換方式，龍爪加大。
龍尾算是重新畫過了，擺放的方式參考版主的補正方式。(如果還是有不正常請說，可以在修改的。)

加上怨念夏美，動作插上髮氈。

如果沒有太大問題話，準備修成完成圖。(畫面還髒髒的)
因為是新嘗試的畫法加上自己的想法，若傷眼先跟大家說一聲抱歉。
有問題(or鞭策)都可以說……

----------


## dragoon86

為避免重複、在這也説：
腿爪看起來像太過高(好像只有爪尖接觸地面而己)～
而且爪也有点看起來薄(3D問題吧)～
而且右手好像比左手長的樣子～

----------


## 神父

喔... 恩...。 ( ( 茶 ) )  :Confused:  

這次的龍圖很明顯的有進步了很多  :Laughing:  ，像是龍尾跟大腿那邊結合的就很好！！
但是最值得提的是，龍頭的立體感有表現出來了  :Very Happy:  。


吾先在此恭喜小迪有進了一大步了，不過呢‧‧‧‧‧  :Mr. Green:  

好話說完了，現在要說點壞話了  :Embarassed:  。
這次的錯誤點只有幾個，卻也是很 重要 的幾小點。


1. 大腿與小腿的連接點還是有點奇怪。

2. 脖子盔甲與鱗片的角度不會這麼銳利。

3. 胸骨的平衡需在加強。

以上就是這次的幾個誤點了。
擅自先拿了你的圖做紅線指點，諾有冒犯到  :Embarassed:  ，吾先在此道歉。




剩下的就是角度與關節骨架的練習了，這個是一時不能強求的，只能靠小迪你自己去練習捉磨了。

而這次的進步，可能就是你進一大步的門檻了。  :Very Happy:  

多多加油練習，期待你的龍圖變的更好XD

----------


## a70701111

TO：dragoon86
爪跟右手嗎……？
好的，我會在試著修修看，爪的方面我看我要在努力的研究一下了。
手的方面應該比較好處理……
感謝86的指點。

TO：神父
連接的部分，看來這張圖還是要畫出一些小腿的部分，這樣才不會怪。
這個地方是體色的關係……不過我會改成圓潤一點。(被誤認成盔甲也不對)
胸骨的部份我會在完成圖上一起修改。
看來又會有一大工程了。(動作可能不會修改)
BY.小迪 2009/5/18

----------

